# Wire stripping machines



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

This is my wire stripping machine.. works great and easy to store when not in use.. :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> This is my wire stripping machine.. works great and easy to store when not in use.. :thumbup:


:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Don't get quite as much, but it's way easier than stripping...


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> Don't get quite as much, but it's way easier than stripping...


The recycling places in Minnesota won't take burnt copper.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I see the motorized wire strippers advertised. Wondering if anyone has one?


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

My dad has one. Can't remember what brand. Paid a couple grand for it a couple years ago. Already paid for itself many times over. Ill find out what it is. You feed the wire in, it slices jthe insulation then you peel it off. Pretty easy.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> The recycling places in Minnesota won't take burnt copper.


help me out guys - is it vinegar that you can pour on the burned copper and make it all shiny and new looking?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Crap sorry, screwed up the margins.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

nolabama said:


> help me out guys - is it vinegar that you can pour on the burned copper and make it all shiny and new looking?


Uh-huh. White vinegar while it's still warm.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)




----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Uh-huh. White vinegar while it's still warm.


Really?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

zwodubber said:


> Really?


CuO + 2CH3COOH = Cu(CH3COO)2 + H2O


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

http://poormanswirestripper.com/


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

robroy952 said:


> http://poormanswirestripper.com/


I have one that's almost identical, but it doesn't work if the wire is all kinked up. When I bring back scrap wire, it's normally all kinked up because of the way I stuff it in 5-gallon buckets.


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

A good one is by Arpi of USA. They range from 1200.00 to 3000.00$ on eBay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Heavy-Duty-...lectrical_Equipment_Tools&hash=item3352fc6bb4


----------



## Chris Simms (Oct 23, 2007)

thecopperextractor.com :thumbsup:
I have one of these and works pretty well :thumbsup:


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

I got this about 6 months ago, so far it works as advertised

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOJylO2cVNY


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Sparky208 said:


> A good one is by Arpi of USA. They range from 1200.00 to 3000.00$ on eBay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Heavy-Duty-...lectrical_Equipment_Tools&hash=item3352fc6bb4


A local scrap yard has one of these, kinked wire tends to get jambed in it. One fella had a wire snag into his shirt sleeve and yank him into the machine, he twitched himself away but gave him a good scare.


----------



## tomruth (Feb 25, 2014)

Chris1971 said:


> Anyone use a machine to strip their scrap copper wiring? If so, did you build one or buy one?


The StripMeister just came out with a fantastic machine for $279
not worse building your own...


----------

